# 1930’s Columbia Westfield Twin Bar Superbe



## bud poe (Nov 14, 2022)

Would like to find an aluminum front fender, rear rack, drop stand, tank and the “rubber mountings”.  I imagine they are mostly just rubber washers at all the metal to metal mount areas, but I’m not sure?  Would love to see pics of originals!  I’m also curious what the axle rubber mountings that are mentioned in the ad are?   This is original paint, have done no cleaning for fear of wiping away the flaking areas.  Columbia Superbe script can still be seen on the downtube.  I’m worried an OA bath would be too aggressive and ruin the script and other details.
Morrow coaster brake on drop center rims.  Not sure what the front hub is.
Plan is to clean and add as many parts to get it close it the ad.   Probably throw on some older black tires?  Have not seen too many of these, I know a few folks on the board have one or 2?   Never seen another one in person.  Any and all info and input welcome.
















Thanks for looking 
Bud


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## lgrinnings (Nov 14, 2022)

Bud, I believe your bike is a year or two later than that ad. This appears to be your bike based on the rear fender…


----------



## bud poe (Nov 14, 2022)

lgrinnings said:


> Bud, I believe your bike is a year or two later than that ad. This appears to be your bike based on the rear fender…
> 
> View attachment 1732386



Dang now I’m supposed to find a chainguard too?!   And light, ugh…
Seriously though, thank you Lester 👍


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 14, 2022)

Neat bike!  Nice, real nice...


----------



## tryder (Nov 15, 2022)

bud poe said:


> Dang now I’m supposed to find a chainguard too?!   And light, ugh…
> Seriously though, thank you Lester 👍



You can always se







bud poe said:


> Would like to find an aluminum front fender, rear rack, drop stand, tank and the “rubber mountings”.  I imagine they are mostly just rubber washers at all the metal to metal mount areas, but I’m not sure?  Would love to see pics of originals!  I’m also curious what the axle rubber mountings that are mentioned in the ad are?   This is original paint, have done no cleaning for fear of wiping away the flaking areas.  Columbia Superbe script can still be seen on the downtube.  I’m worried an OA bath would be too aggressive and ruin the script and other details.
> Morrow coaster brake on drop center rims.  Not sure what the front hub is.
> Plan is to clean and add as many parts to get it close it the ad.   Probably throw on some older black tires?  Have not seen too many of these, I know a few folks on the board have one or 2?   Never seen another one in person.  Any and all info and input welcome.
> View attachment 1732312
> ...



What's the date code on the hub?


----------



## tryder (Nov 15, 2022)

bud poe said:


> Dang now I’m supposed to find a chainguard too?!   And light, ugh…
> Seriously though, thank you Lester 👍



You can always sell it to me if you get bored


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 3, 2022)

You could probably add this bike to this thread. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/columbia-twin-bar-bicycles-how-many-are-out-there.44705/


----------



## bud poe (Dec 4, 2022)

bikewhorder said:


> You could probably add this bike to this thread. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/columbia-twin-bar-bicycles-how-many-are-out-there.44705/



Ha I remember that one, my bike is actually in that thread somewhere 👍


----------



## Vinz (Dec 31, 2022)

nice frame


----------

